# Jean Auel's Earth's Children Series now available in Kindle format



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

For those of you interested, Jean Auel's *Earth's Children * series is finally available in Kindle format. I know from other boards, this was one of the series that many Kindle readers wanted to see in e-book format. Currently, Amazon is offering the first book, Clan of the Cave Bear for $1.59 and the rest of the series for around $6.00 and change.

I believe books 1-5 are now being offered in Kindle format in anticipation of Auel's last book The Land of the Painted Caves schedule to release in March 2011. Here is the order of the series:


Clan of the Cave Bear
Valley of the Horses
The Mammoth Hunters
The Plains of Passage
The Shelters of Stone
The Land of the Painted Caves (3/2011)

I am only including the link for the first book, Clan of the Cave Bear. Once there, click on the author's name and you will see the other books available in Kindle format. *Happy Reading!*


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Yay!!!!  I've been patiently waiting for these since I got my kindle last summer.  I've already bought the first one - what a deal!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

YAY!

Click, click, click.....


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Woohoo!!  I got them all!  Thank you!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Great news!  What a wonderful series!  Can't wait to start re-reading them!


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

YES!!!! Got them all!!! Woot!!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Is #6 the end of the series, or is it set for 7 books?

Book #5 (a very heavy hard cover!) has been collecting dust beside my bed for quite a while. I started reading it, got
side-tracked and never got back to it. After reading all the others and waiting years for it
to be released, you'd think I would have finished it! Looks like I need to get back to it or buy
it for Kindle.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Is #6 the end of the series, or is it set for 7 books?


My understanding is that The Land of the Painted Caves (#6) is the last one in the series. Don't quote me though.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it was supposed to be a 7 book series, but now it looks like book 6 is the final one.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

This news should make the world's forests rejoice.


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm embarassed to admit how many times I've read this series. I thought since I don't have the DTBs anymore that I was _over_ it. I guess not. The question now is, should I buy them all at once or buy each one as I get to it.

As soon as I finish _A Prayer for Owen Meany _ I will dive into _Clan of the Cave Bear_, again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I must confess, I have never read this series. I do know it's one of my mom's favorites though. I just bought all 5 of them for her.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I must confess, I have never read this series. I do know it's one of my mom's favorites though. I just bought all 5 of them for her.


I have only read the first one...many, many moons ago so I am probably overdue to re-read. Never went beyond the first book so this will definitely be a treat for me.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't re-read the whole series. My favorites are The Mammoth Hunters and Shelters of Stone. I tend to prefer character interactions (other than the two mains having sex every other page), so I re-read the ones with the most characters 

(Although I do tend to re-read Plains of Passage too, skipping over all the "traveling" parts)


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

At $1.59 for the first book in the series, I figure I'll give it a try.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Melonhead said:


> I'm embarassed to admit how many times I've read this series. I thought since I don't have the DTBs anymore that I was _over_ it. I guess not. The question now is, should I buy them all at once or buy each one as I get to it.
> 
> As soon as I finish _A Prayer for Owen Meany _ I will dive into _Clan of the Cave Bear_, again.


I think I have paperback AND hardcover for most of the first 5...


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

YAY!
Fantastic news.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Melonhead said:


> The question now is, should I buy them all at once or buy each one as I get to it.


The prices are good now. Who knows what will have happened by the time you get to each one? I bought them all this morning.

I read the first and second ones when they were published more than 20 years ago. I liked the first, but didn't like the second because of what struck me as a slightly silly romance novel element. I didn't read any more of them. I decided to try again, mostly because of the title of the last one due in March. It's called "The Land of Painted Caves". I am _very_ much into the paintings at Lascaux and Altamira, so I'm curious to see how Auel handles that subject.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABOUT FREAKIN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and my parents will be thrilled too.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I just bought the first book in the series. I read it long ago and loved it, but I no longer have the print version. For the price and the e-reader convenience, I'm likely to read it again.
L.J.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I really liked it when I read it as a teen.  But I picked it up cheap on audiobook last year and didn't think it held up all that well.  Probably was in a bad mood when I was listening or something.  But I was disappointed in it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had never heard of these books, but with the low price of the first volume and the reviews here and at Amazon, I went ahead and got #1.  I don't think I ever seen a book that uses a time period that far back, so I am intrigued.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

yay! thanks for letting us know!! i have never read the series, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I read The Clan of the Cave Bear way back when it came out, but I can't for the life of me remember the plot. Or if I read any others in the series (I might have read The Mammoth Hunters...it's ringing a tiny bell).  

Anyway, I just bought the $1.59 Clan, and wish-listed the rest of the series. I liked it back then, so I guess I still will 30 years later! But I'm very disturbed over my lack of recall, lol.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the 1st 5 of them based on so many people liking this series. I have never read them before. I haven't even read a sample of the 1st book to see if I'd like the book. I downloaded the 1st book last night. Then tonight, I came here, read the thread & decided to take a chance on them. For those that remember when the Outlander series came out, the 1st 3 or so books were great deals, but I decided to wait until I read enough of Outlander to know if I would even like buying more books. Well, just when I decided I liked the book & wanted the series, the book's price just about doubled in price. I'm not saying that you should do what I just did, but like someone else already said here, the price could go up.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE these books! So glad they are finally available on Kindle!


----------



## BookLover (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to purchase them all-and the pre-order her new one that is due in 2011. I was so excited to see them!!!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Land of the Painted Caves - Jean Auel available for pre-order for $9.99

From Books on the Knob:

This is a bit above my usual bargain limit, but you can now pre-order The Land of Painted Caves, by Jean M. Auel, for $9.99. This was nearly $15 when it was first made available to pre-order and the digital list price is $30.00; the Hardcover pre-order price is $16.20 and the Large Print edition is nearly $20 (at at over 1200 pages, I hesitate to think how heavy and awkward it would be to carry around and read). I know that a lot of my readers jumped on The Clan of the Cave Bear: with Bonus Content when it became availabe at $1.59 (and so did I), but no doubt hesitated to order the final volume in this series at the initial price. Remember, with a pre-order Kindle book, you'll get the lowest of the price at the time you order or when it is released, but there is no low-price guarantee to get the lowest price in between (although it does happen now and then, I've heard of the former occuring a lot more often). So, if you did have the higher price, be sure to click over and cancel it (on the Manage My Kindle page) and then re-order at this price.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone looked at what the "bonus content" is for the Kindle editions?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Woo-hoo!!! I had looked for these books on Kindle earlier and they weren't available then. I just ordered "Clan of the Cave Bear" for $1.59. I read it many years ago, but for that price who could resist?  

Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just went in to my order for book 6 to cancel it, and it's s=already showing up at the $9.99 for me. It shows up at the $15 price on my manage your Kindle page, but on the order page, it shows the $9.99 price.

Very nice.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just finished re-reading (though first time on Kindle) the first 4 books of this series, and I was disappointed by the numerous errors which could easily be attributed to poor OCR. Far instead of fur was a major one considering how many times the word fur comes up in these. Not gonna stop me from reading #5, but man I wish some quality control happened when people OCR.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I just finished re-reading (though first time on Kindle) the first 4 books of this series, and I was disappointed by the numerous errors which could easily be attributed to poor OCR. Far instead of fur was a major one considering how many times the word fur comes up in these. Not gonna stop me from reading #5, but man I wish some quality control happened when people OCR.


That's a problem, considering how much they cost in Kindle format. And people like to bag on indies for poor editing...harumph.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I just finished re-reading (though first time on Kindle) the first 4 books of this series, and I was disappointed by the numerous errors which could easily be attributed to poor OCR. Far instead of fur was a major one considering how many times the word fur comes up in these. Not gonna stop me from reading #5, but man I wish some quality control happened when people OCR.


I agree -- I've only re-read the first two so far, but there are numerous errors of this type. It's never anything where you wouldn't understand what the word was supposed to be, but it's definitely irritating and distracting. All it would have taken was one proofreader to read through the file before they published it . . .

Maybe the new one will be better because it's coming (I assume) directly from a digital file they'll use to print the DTB, as opposed to a scan from old material? Would that make sense?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That's what I'm hoping too PinkKindle.. I'm working on Book 5 atm..but only just started, so no idea how bad they are in it yet.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I would VOLUNTARILY offer to clean up these types of errors if there was only an easy and fast way to report them. Sure, some folks would see this as a prime way to slip in vulgarities or off-color commentary, but with even a rudimentary screening process these could be easily filtered out. Heck, just use the existing highlighting software to allow folks to highlight a word, suggest a correction, and if a certain number of folks independently agree on the new word, substitute it in for everyone. Therefore the number of folks trying to stick "dick" in for "lick" when it scans as "lid:" would be swamped by the folks playing well with others.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

nope.. Book 5 just as bad.. siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighh.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just received emails from Amazon about 3 of the books in this series. Looks like they're offering to replace them. All you have to do is reply to the email. 

I've already sent off my reply. I'll let you know how they look when I get them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hmm. I just got the emails for Valley of the Horses, and Plains of Passage.. none of the others yet.
And you know I typed YES as fast as I could.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm anxious to hear how the replacements look.  My wife loves these books, and I was thinking about getting them for her, but she hates bad OCR almost as much as I do.  Such a shame.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I received the email for Valley of the Horses today and replied "yes" as well.  Nothing for book 1, but I don't remember it being as bad (though I couldn't say for sure -- but I know I was in book 2 when I started to get annoyed with it).  I haven't bought the subsequent books yet, so hopefully I will get corrected copies when I do!  I can let you know how book 3 seems when I buy and read it -- but at the pace I'm going through the DTB I'm reading now, I'm not sure when that will be!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Shelters of Stone was the WORST with the number/type of errors!  The ENTIRE book had Durc written as Dure and another ridiculouus misspelling on Rainec's name (don't remember what it was though)- kept pulling me out of the story....  there were other errors, but to consistently spell 2 characters' names wrong through the ENTIRE book made me crazy!
I also replied YES to get updated versions!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a little late to this thread.
I read the first 5 as one came out & I've pre-ordered the 6th.
I've got them all in paperback but am thinking of getting them in Kindle format (definitely missed out on that $1.59 deal  )

I can find the first 4 in Kindle format, but I can't find the 5th, Shelters of Stone, in Kindle format?
I saw posts that all 5 were available & it looks like some of you got it.

Anyone know what is going on about this 5th one?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It was out, but the formatting and typos were so bad they pulled it. Hopefully they're reworking it now and will get it up in time to read before the next one gets released.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It was out, but the formatting and typos were so bad they pulled it. Hopefully they're reworking it now and will get it up in time to read before the next one gets released.


I _*figured you*_'d know exactly what was going on.  Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I _*figured you*_'d know exactly what was going on.  Thanks.


Only because someone was talking about just this book earlier today on facebook. I didn't know it had been pulled until she couldn't find it. I remembered this thread and figured out the problem...

Audible has the audio book though and the narrator is pretty good.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Only because someone was talking about just this book earlier today on facebook. I didn't know it had been pulled until she couldn't find it. I remembered this thread and figured out the problem...
> 
> Audible has the audio book though and the narrator is pretty good.


  Thanks again, Heather.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

This series has been going forever, hasn't it? I can remember reading The Valley of the Horses and The Mammoth Hunters when I was in junior high and all the detailed sex scenes that went on for page after page. In retrospect, I think the first book is by far the best and maybe my adult sensibilities find things like "The Rite of the First Pleasure" to be a little silly, but it was probably a good thing for me to see at the time. Unlike a lot of my friends, I understood that sex was something that should give enjoyment to both parties and that it could be a beautiful thing, not just about lust and desire. That was a good message to hear at that time of my life.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone give me a link to the Kindle version of Shelters of Stone? I'm finding the paperback version only.  Thanks.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Can anyone give me a link to the Kindle version of Shelters of Stone? I'm finding the paperback version only. Thanks.





Luvmy4brats said:


> It was out, but the formatting and typos were so bad they pulled it. Hopefully they're reworking it now and will get it up in time to read before the next one gets released.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Can anyone give me a link to the Kindle version of Shelters of Stone? I'm finding the paperback version only. Thanks.


It's back now -- I just bought it! I'm not sure exactly when it came back, but it was within the last few days -- I've been checking every few days since even though I remember this book really not being my favorite when I read it initially, I do want to read it again before the new one. Hopefully they did a good job fixing the errors! It cost $7.01 (I think the price has gone up a little).


PS: Hopefully that link works correctly - it's seeming to, but I couldn't find the kindle version in the linkmaker 2.0 and had to use the old version of the linkmaker.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded Clan of the Cave Bear back in October when it was a freebie.  Haven't had a chance to read it yet though.  My sister used to always rave about these books and from the response here I see that I should bump it up on my to-be-read list!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I got an e-mail today from Amazon saying that Shelters of Stone has been re-edited and did I want the new copy... please reply yes..

So those looking for it, should get the new version which is good, because the old version was HORRENDOUS.


----------

